# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  P Town traffic

## MIke R

I always hear about the incredible daily traffic which pours  into our town but I never get to see it  because I don't use my car or leave town once I m there for the summer  .....I did get to see it  today however when I was  leaving P Town  to go north.....it truly amazes me that people do this....it went on for fifteen  miles....

I was clearly going the right direction !!!!!


http://youtu.be/0xShHwtHJNQ

----------


## JEK

Nice music.

----------


## andynap

> I always hear about the incredible daily traffic which pours  into our town but I never get to see it  because I don't use my car or eave town once I m there for the summer  .....I did get to see it  today however when I was  leaving P Town  to go north.....it truly amazes me that people do this....it went on for fifteen  miles....
> 
> I was was clearly going the right direction !!!!!
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/0xShHwtHJNQ



We always go up on Labor Day- it will be reversed tomorrow

----------


## MIke R

> We always go up on Labor Day- it will be reversed tomorrow




It  sure will be.....and I'm home in the mountains now so it  can back up for 15 miles for all I care.....and it probably will

----------


## KevinS

Yup.  That's one reason why we're choosy about when we come to visit.  Next year I'm putting in for one of those Cape Cod Bridge and Tunnel permits, LOL.  Or maybe I'll just take the Fast Ferry and contract with the callipygian Bulgarian babe to be on call to pedicab us around town.

----------


## MIke R

It is beyond me that you don't ferry......you can use my car once you re here....easy breezy

----------


## Peter NJ

Mike why don't you stay for Sunday and Monday?

----------


## MIke R

> Mike why don't you stay for Sunday and Monday?



because I want no part of the mass exodus.....its beyond bad...

*So long, Cape Cod summer
*





From left, Sandwich residents Ron and Janice Hewins, Becky Milburn, her sons Peter, 7, and Ray, 10, Emily Hunt, 13, Ella Strano, 14, Evelyn Milburn, 12, Sophia Strano, 12, Kelsea McCabe, 13, Ella McCabe, 8, Kim McCabe, Yvonne Hunt and Jen Strano wave and cheer from the Chase Road overpass.*Cape Cod Times/Christine Hochkeppel*



*September 02, 2014*

SANDWICH  Jen Strano stood on the Chase Road overpass with friends, family and strangers, bidding farewell to tourists as they inched along Route 6 on their way off-Cape on Monday morning.
A sign that read: "Honk if you're fond of sand dunes and salty air" hung over the concrete barrier.
* Related Photo Galleries*


Labor Day on the Cape

"We've done it for three or four years," the East Sandwich resident said. "It's a tradition. It's a pleasant way to say goodbye to the summer."

For decades, locals have stood on overpasses on Labor Day, the unofficial end of the season, waving goodbye to tourists as they sit in holiday traffic. Some do it as a playful taunt, but others do it as a thank-you.
"They make our economy go and we want them to come back," Strano said. "It's always good to give them something to do while they're sitting in traffic."
On Monday, state police Lt. Daniel Richard said that while Route 6 was congested, the backup was no worse than any other long weekend in the summer.
Just before noon, Route 6 westbound lanes were backed up "in pockets," according to the state police. A minor car crash at Exit 5 was off the road and causing no lane delays but traffic was slow due to the curiosity of other drivers, the state police said. Traffic was also reported as slow between exits 11 and 10 where protesters stood on another overpass holding signs seeking the closure of the Pilgrim Nuclear Power Station in Plymouth. State police in Bourne also reported a traffic backup in the westbound lanes of Route 6 to at least Exit 4.
At 12:30 p.m., a serious car accident on Interstate 195 in Swansea closed the highway for almost three hours and may have added to the backup, Richard said, but by late afternoon traffic on the Bourne and Sagamore bridges was not significantly worse than normal. .
Yvonne Hunt met up with Strano's family at 11 a.m. on Monday to take part in the tradition.
Until she moved to Sandwich from Western Massachusetts 14 years ago, she would spend summers at a family home on the Cape and spend Labor Day on the other side of the farewell.
"It's great," Hunt said. "Now, I'm a Cape Codder."

----------

